# Exciting-boring continuum of personality types



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,

This post represents just my own opinion, but I'll share it with you and acknowledge at the same time that this might upset some of you. I started to think about how exciting or boring personality types or cognitive function stacks of personality types are. Here are the results of my pondering:

ISTP and ISTJ are the most boring: introverted, uncommunicate and the least humor plus strong sensing, no feeling (accountants and repairmen)

ISFJ and ESTJ come next, and ESTJ takes the title of the least exciting extrovert
ISFP, INTP, INFP, INFJ ja INTJ are at the same line, ISFP takes the title of the most exciting ISxx
ESFJ, ENTJ next up. ENTJ takes the title of the least exciting ENxx
ENTP, ESTP and ESFP are at the same line, ESxPs being the most exciting ESxx.

ENFJ and ENFP are the most exciting: extraverted, communicative and the most humor plus strong intuition, strong feeling (actors, reporters and journalists)


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Let's try again with even more typism this time:
All strong Fi users have a standard comment of "That's not funny!"
They are bound to take any joke as a personal attack, which makes them immune to humor. Also, they are killjoys.

Extroverts can't form a coherent structure of thought, which means that any humor which requires introspection or any kind of philosophical or scientific knowledge will be lost on them.

Te users are too rigid to have a sense of humor.

Fe users care too much about the people involved to dare to joke, in case someone takes offense.

INTPs can't tell a story without going off on a tangent.

Which leaves the ISTP as the funniest, most charming and absolutely funniest-to-spend-time-with type.

(oh, and Mods: You may move this thread to the bitbucket now..)


----------



## BearRight (Mar 6, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> Let's try again with even more typism this time:
> All strong Fi users have a standard comment of "That's not funny!"
> They are bound to take any joke as a personal attack, which makes them immune to humor. Also, they are killjoys.
> 
> ...


But ENTPs and ESTPs are still more exciting!


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

BearRight said:


> But ENTPs and ESTPs are still more exciting!


Sorry, forgot about those (although they're lumped together with extroverts in general, in my description).
Specifically, ESTPs are fun to be with until they break their necks emulating the latest Jackass stunt, which is just about when their sense of humor goes down the toilet (even if it's fun to watch). 
ENTPs are self-centered know-it-alls.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Least humor? Have you _seen _the ISTJ forum?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I never understood ISTJs being stereotyped as "boring" for my life, other than in grade-school level thinking stereotypes about them all being accountants - oh puhleeeez. ISTPs boring? That's news to me. I have friends of both types who aren't boring. And yes, this OP is nothing but a troll - all of the OPs posts have been typist so far as I've seen.


----------



## amy.keiko (Jun 14, 2012)

i have to agree that ENFJs are the most exciting... hehe. but i think it's all relative. i find ISTPs the most exciting to me; they're my dual. we come to the same conclusions but we go about it in different ways. my brother's an ISTP and we have the funniest conversations and do the dumbest things together. i find that very exciting!


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

zynthaxx said:


> All strong Fi users have a standard comment of "That's not funny!"


What? Never heard that from an INFP I know - they're got the whackiest daydreams. Maybe I haven't played enough practical jokes on them.


----------



## John Smith (Jun 9, 2012)

> _Fe users care too much about the people involved to dare to joke, in case someone takes offense._


You are implying that a joke can only be funny if it offends someone.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

INTJ speaking. Ahem. Now nownownownownonowownonw - hear this: My ENFP partner finds me very exciting!!! and, AND all the friends I have in my life (which are few, lol) have a good time with me. I know this because I make them laugh a lot with the silly random things I do. Also, I go with the flow with the people who get me out of my box and make me forget all my plans. I just choose to open myself up to _certain_ people. I am quite social and fun when I want to be. I may not be very smooth, good at making jokes, or the be center at the cool people party, but I CAN be fun and EXCITING. ADMIT IT. ADMIT. IT. >_>


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

ISTPs, boring? Lack of humor? lolwut.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

lol @ how serious people took zynthaxx's post.



...someone teach me to mention properly. ._.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Jiktin said:


> What? Never heard that from an INFP I know - they're got the whackiest daydreams. Maybe I haven't played enough practical jokes on them.


Prejudice != Reality


----------



## nassah (Oct 8, 2014)

Absolutely true, the most boring type is istp, perhaps istj in doing things which are fun or adventurous as well but they can have a conversation which the istp can't have


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

INTJ's can be pretty boring as well
once you get to know us we aren't as boring as we seem but still boring


----------



## cautiouskitty (Sep 4, 2014)

I consider myself to be quite boring, a homebody, really, and I'm perfectly happy with the fact. /shrug

I think this is a YMMV sort of thing.


----------



## giorgaros2 (Sep 2, 2014)

My friend's cat is an ISTP and she is boring .I would say the most interesting type is ENTP after all am i not the most interesting person evah?


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Maybe we just don't talk to people because the inside of our own heads are more interesting. So how would that fit in?


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

giorgaros2 said:


> My friend's cat is an ISTP and she is boring .I would say the most interesting type is ENTP after all am i not the most interesting person evah?



My cats are ISFP and ESTP and they're both annoying as f***


----------



## giorgaros2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Basically though i think most cats are ESTP , E because Se is their main function, they live in the present, they also use Ti as secondary function (they are logical creatures ) and Fe as third (because they can manipulate emotionally the inferior humans)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

A typist troll comes into a bar. The bartender asks - why the long face?

See, we make jokes with hidden meanings......


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait, you actually put thought into this?


----------

